# Support for BCM5862



## thejuma010 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello,

I'm trying to get this device to work with FreeBSD 9.0, however I'm having no luck. I looked at ubsec(4) but there's no mention of this chip in the manual- and of course, loading the module doesn't help with device detection.

Here's a partial output of pciconf:


```
pciconf -lv

none1@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x0b4000 card=0x050014e4 chip=0x586214e4 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    class      = processor
```

Supposedly, drivers for BCM5825 and BCM5823 can work with this device, or at least it's what I gathered from whom I bought it from. What's odd about this is that this chip isn't even mentioned in Broadcom's website.

Does anyone have any information about this device, and perhaps ideas on how I can get this device to work? I have to mention that 2 weeks ago is the first time I touched anything in regards to BSD, however I'd like to learn more, and eventually won't mind getting into customizing kernels and modules.

Regards,

Al


----------

